# where to invest 100k?



## whiskey1 (17 Mar 2013)

Hello, if you were to come into a 100K shortly what are the best investments to get involved in?

Who would you be calling to see about investments?

Thank you.


----------



## breakonthru (17 Mar 2013)

Currently i am investing in myself, in the sense that the little spare cash i have i am using to grow my own food, to insulate my house (further reduce bills) and basically reduce my reliance on the global economy which from what i read ain't going to 'grow' again ever - due to the three threats of peak oil, financial collapse and climate change.

Also investing in one's immediate community will get a better 'return' in terms of friendships, local sustainable businesses etc.


----------



## breakonthru (17 Mar 2013)

I like the posts by a guy called John Robb at Resilient Communities - 

resilientcommunities.com/how-a-retiree-invented-a-way-to-save-big-on-3d-printing/

he's looking at new 'collaborative consumption' technologies to invest in such as 3D printers etc..


----------



## luckystrike (23 Apr 2013)

depends on your appetite for risk.

I spread bet and trade cfds [thus very aggressive speculative instrument] to profit from short-term fluctuations.
I trade shares [less aggressive to position trade and profit from larger movements]
I also buy into corporate bonds [well used to, as today most bond prices seem too high for my liking - I look for 6 to 8% yields]


----------



## JOEC26 (30 Apr 2013)

Hi; I would say that unless you have an appetite for risk you should, 1. Pay off any mortgages or loans. 2. Invest in a long term Post Office account (DIRT free ones.....they aren't all DIRT free from what I remember so check this carefully). 3. Take a punt if you wish on the balance.


----------



## Dinarius (8 May 2013)

Luckystrike,

Where do you spread bet? I've only ever bought shares in the past, but I let my account lapse. Now I'm looking to get back into trading, but I'm considering avoiding the hassle of opening a share dealing account. Also, I'd like to keep costs down. 

Thanks. 

D.


----------

